# Review Ohui Prime advancer emulsion chi tiết nhất



## tg2095 (16/7/21)

*Mỹ phẩm Ohui* *Prime advancer emulsion* nằm trong bộ dưỡng da trẻ hóa *Prime advancer* của thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Hàn quốc hàng đầu Ohui. Nếu như các bạn đã biết đến serum thần thánh cũng nằm trong cùng dòng sản phẩm thì chắc chắn không nên bỏ qua loại sữa dưỡng này. Sau bước serum, emulsion sẽ giúp làn da của bạn được cung cấp dưỡng chất và dưỡng ẩm sâu tối ưu hơn. Để giúp các bạn hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm này, dưới đây chúng tôi sẽ review chi tiết từ cấu tạo đến thành phần của emulsion. 
*1. Packaging*




_                                                 Vỏ chai sang trọng và bắt mắt_
Đầu tiên, về bao bì sản phẩm, Ohui Prime advancer emulsion gây ấn tượng bởi sự sang trọng và bắt mắt. Dòng sản phẩm được thiết kế với tone màu xanh lá cây đậm rất hút mắt và mang lại cảm giác giàu dưỡng chất thiên nhiên. 
Cũng giống như Prime Advancer Ampoule Serum, chai emulsion này cũng là vỏ chai bằng thủy tinh. Chai sữa dưỡng cầm rất chắc tay với phần nắp tráng gương nhìn rất sang và chắc chắn. Từ ngoại hình đã có thể cảm nhận độ “sang chảnh” của sản phẩm này.
Full size của em này lên đến 130ml, chị em có thể tha hồ sử dụng trong thời gian khá dài.
*2. Texture*
Sữa dưỡng emulsion có kết cấu lỏng màu trắng đục. Vì là sữa dưỡng nên nó đặc hơn so với serum nhưng sẽ lỏng hơn kem dưỡng. Tuy nhiên khi thoa vào da không hề có cảm giác bết dính hay nhờn rít. Ohui Prime advancer emulsion có độ thẩm thấu cao. Khi thoa xong, vỗ nhẹ bạn sẽ cảm nhận được da ẩm mượt, mướt và căng bóng hơn từ đây.
*3. Thành phần của Ohui Prime advancer emulsion*




_                               Emulsion giúp da ẩm mượt, căng bóng và khỏe mạnh_
Nhìn qua bảng thành phần của Ohui Prime advancer emulsion, có thể thấy những thành phần nổi bật như:
- Chiết xuất Sorbitol, Trehalose: bổ sung độ ẩm cần thiết, làm da sáng và đều màu hơn. Đây cũng là thành phần có tác dụng chăm sóc lớp biểu bì, làm mềm mại lớp sừng trên da.
- Ursolic Acid – chiết xuất từ Mai trắng toàn thảo: Thành phần thiên nhiên này nổi bật trong việc tăng cường core line, giúp gia tăng lượng Laminin hỗ trợ cân bằng nội môi ở da, giúp ngăn ngừa nếp nhăn hiệu quả.
- Chiết xuất Gallotannine, Floretin, Acid thioctic: Cũng là một thành phần nổi bật với công dụng giúp chăm sóc lớp thân bì. Đồng thời giúp bổ sung độ ẩm khiến cho thân bì săn chắc hơn. Từ đó giúp làn da của bạn tăng độ đàn hồi và cải thiện rõ rệt các dấu hiệu lão hóa xuất hiện trên da.
*4. Cảm nhận*
Khi vừa apply lên da, ấn tượng đầu tiên đó chính là độ thẩm thấu tuyệt vời của Ohui Prime advancer emulsion. Khả năng thẩm thấu cao này là nhờ công nghệ Micelle. Không chỉ thế bạn có thể cảm nhận được ngay độ ẩm mượt và đàn hồi của da.
Nếu bạn sử dụng vào buổi tối thì sáng sau khi tỉnh dậy sẽ cảm nhận được da mượt mà và mịn màng thấy rõ. Và sau 1 tuần sử dụng liên tục, da khỏe lên rất nhiều, căng mướt và sáng hơn. Lỗ chân lông cũng được se khít đáng kể, khi bôi kem chống nắng hay trang điểm lên cũng rất thích.
Trên đây là những cảm nhận của mình sau 1 thời gian sử dụng Ohui Prime advancer emulsion. Hiệu quả dưỡng da sẽ cao hơn nữa khi bạn sử dụng kết hợp cả bộ sản phẩm. Truy cập website myphamohuichinhhang.net.vn/ để tham khảo thêm thông tin sản phẩm và mua hàng nhé!


----------

